
2D Contouring in Haskell - mkeeter
http://www.mattkeeter.com/projects/contours/
======
LukeHoersten
Impressive work and explanation regardless of the language being used but the
code does look particularly simple and elegant.

~~~
agumonkey
The approach is so clean. I don't know how much FP leads to this, or if it's a
cultural or even personal view on problem solving.

------
titanomachy
Nice tutorial, beautifully illustrated and presented.

